
Mark Zuckerberg calls for internet regulation - raddledsplash
https://todayheadlines.live/article/fa4fcbc7-fe1c-424d-9fd4-55248c5ecc5f
======
mrosett
My knee-jerk reaction is to rephrase this as "Facebook calls for regulatory
moat." A lot of these ideas seem reasonable, but I suspect they'd build
Facebook's advantage. See [Ben Thompson]([https://stratechery.com/2018/the-
bill-gates-line/](https://stratechery.com/2018/the-bill-gates-line/)) for
instance on how data portability isn't as beneficial as it might seem.

------
jimrhods23
Large companies like Facebook love government regulation. They have enough
money to pay attorneys to navigate the regulation framework and it keeps out
future competitors.

~~~
robertcope
This was my first thought, as well. Facebook can handle it. And they'll build
a service for the little guys to use. Win, win!

